# 2nd Trimester Hypos



## Bobbiete (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi All
I’m 18+2 weeks and still suffering from hypos. Has anyone else experienced this? In my first pregnancy the hypos had passed by now! I know all pregnancy’s are different but can hypos mid way through pregnancy signal something else that might be going on?
TIA


----------



## Inka (Aug 1, 2021)

That sounds normal @Bobbiete I had hypos up to approx 26 weeks. They reduced around 18-20 weeks but the real insulin resistance only kicked in at around 26 weeks.

As far as I’m aware the hypo risk thing you’re concerned about is only in the last few weeks of pregnancy. Then hypos can be a sign of a failing placenta because diabetic placentas tend to last less well than non-diabetic ones, which is why we’re induced slightly early.

So no, I wouldn’t worry, but as always, I’d check in with your team just for peace of mind.


----------



## Bobbiete (Aug 1, 2021)

Brill thank you. I knew there was something a bit iffy about hypos later in pregnancy but I couldn’t remember how late on.
With my first I didn’t experience any insulin resistance but I’ve always been quite sensitive to insulin and I’ve had diabetes for nearly 30 years.
It’s amazing how you forget most things about your first pregnancy,
Thank you for your reply


----------



## Inka (Aug 1, 2021)

You’re very welcome @Bobbiete  Yes, I think it’s Nature’s way to make you forget most of pregnancy and delivery.  Or else children fry your brain cells

My insulin resistance was worse in my 3rd pregnancy. It was quite noticeable, particularly in the last few weeks. So be prepared for it to go either way!

Nice to hear from you, and good luck with your (presumably) upcoming 20 week scan. XX


----------

